
Bots drove nearly 40% of internet traffic - theafh
https://thenextweb.com/security/2019/04/17/bots-drove-nearly-40-of-internet-traffic-last-year-and-the-naughty-ones-are-getting-smarter/
======
bifrost
Not this clickbait from 3 months ago again...

